
Ask HN: How common is part-time development work? - throw_away_pt
How common is hiring&#x2F;contracting developers with fewer than 30 hours&#x2F;week work loads? Does it even make sense for who is hiring?
======
liquidcool
It is not common, but I do it for various projects, and have also worked part
time for others. On the hiring side, the projects are in maintenance mode and
there just isn't 40 hours of work a week, esp. if you split (say) front end
and backend. I also do PM consulting, and can manage a number of developers
working only a few hours a day.

You have problems if you hire people who are not professional freelancers, or
those who can't manage their time. I once broke that rule and hired someone
with a full time job. They were pressured into OT at work, quality on my stuff
dropped like a rock, and he was grateful to be fired. So unless you're a full
time freelancer, I won't hire you. Others might, though!

